# Kevin James-Paul Blart:Mall Cop



## Surlysomething (Jan 7, 2009)

The cuteness that is Kevin James has a new movie coming out.

Paul Blart:Mall Cop








He was on Letterman last night as well. Adorable and funny.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 7, 2009)

The commercials for that new movie crack me up! I'm not sure it's gonna be a great movie overall, since the January release date is a bad sign, but I'd certainly look for it on cable. I like Kevin James - he was really cute and funny in 'Hitch' - this mall cop guy seems like a similar character.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww looks sweet! :] Will have to give it a watch when it's released!

I love Kevin James :wubu: :eat2:


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

Well i only know him from hitch and the king of queens..

So lets hope this is a movie that makes him more popular here to


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jan 7, 2009)

Kevin James is hilarious, that is all there is too it, I will view this with pleasure


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 8, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> The cuteness that is Kevin James has a new movie coming out.
> 
> Paul Blart:Mall Cop
> 
> ...



Mall cops on Segways? Sounds too good to be true! Even if the plot is rubbish, the visuals should be fun...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 8, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> The cuteness that is Kevin James has a new movie coming out.
> 
> He was on Letterman last night as well. Adorable and funny.



*I just watched his segment on TIVO and then he was on Regis this morning also. He was so funny on Letterman last nite, talking forever about food and eating and his weight....

best line this morning was....they should rename the BIG + TALL store
to the SHORT + DUMPY store 
*


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 8, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I just watched his segment on TIVO and then he was on Regis this morning also. He was so funny on Letterman last nite, talking forever about food and eating and his weight....
> 
> best line this morning was....they should rename the BIG + TALL store
> to the SHORT + DUMPY store
> *




Yeah, he's a big sweetheart for sure. :smitten:


----------



## LucieFFA (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG!!!! KEVIN JAMES!!!!

I have like 6 of the box sets for king of queens!!! best show EVERRRRR!!! xx


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jan 8, 2009)

I love Kevin James...he's just a chunky ball of BHM goodness. He had a standup routine called Sweat the Small Stuff. Funny as hell...they play it on Comedy Central every once in a while and it IS on video, but so rare that it goes for like $60. I watch clips when I can find them and it never fails to crack me up. I look forward to his new movie...even if the plot sucks, it's sure to be funny at some points because HE is hilarious.


----------



## cammy (Jan 8, 2009)

Kevin James - what a cutie! Good reviews or not, I'm at the box office.:wubu:


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 8, 2009)

fat hiker said:


> Mall cops on Segways? Sounds too good to be true! Even if the plot is rubbish, the visuals should be fun...




Hahaha. Its true at the huge malls, at least the one I used to work at. None of them looked like Kevin James though


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 8, 2009)

Segways make me laugh so hard. 

A few months ago I was pulling into school, and one of the campus cops was all decked out in uniform and riding up the 7 floor garage in a segway. What was awful, was that I was right behind him in my car, and I had to follow him up 5 floors. I was almost peeing my pants I was laughing so hard the whole time.

I don't think I'd be able to take a cop seriously on a segway. I mean the guy had a helmet on and everything. Like he's going fast enough on a segway to warrant needing a helmet.



Ah, that was one of those days. And after class I was telling one of my friends about what I saw, and lo and behold... there was the helmeted segway cop wheeling down the sidewalk in front of us. Just classic.


----------



## viracocha (Jan 9, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Segways make me laugh so hard.
> 
> A few months ago I was pulling into school, and one of the campus cops was all decked out in uniform and riding up the 7 floor garage in a segway. What was awful, was that I was right behind him in my car, and I had to follow him up 5 floors. I was almost peeing my pants I was laughing so hard the whole time.
> 
> ...



YES! We've got them too on my campus! Last finals week, we had a streaker in a cape running from two cops on Segways. He got away (woo!) by running down a series of stairs near a parking lot and into a get-away car. Happy Colorado streakers... :bow:

Anyway, I'm stoked for this movie as well. I've always loved Kevin James stand-up, but haven't really seen King of Queens or any other show with him. But I've heard the previews are hilarious and I'm kind of a nut for slapstick and silly humor.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jan 9, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Segways make me laugh so hard. A few months ago I was pulling into school, and one of the campus cops was all decked out in uniform and riding up the 7 floor garage in a segway. What was awful, was that I was right behind him in my car, and I had to follow him up 5 floors. I was almost peeing my pants I was laughing so hard the whole time. I don't think I'd be able to take a cop seriously on a segway. I mean the guy had a helmet on and everything. Like he's going fast enough on a segway to warrant needing a helmet.



The mall where I used to live had a helmet-wearing Segway cop. All I could do was shake my head and snicker whenever I saw him. I mean, seriously. A shoplifter could totally outrun a Segway. All I could picture was a purse snatcher booking it thru the mall and the mall cop following at 5mph on a frickin Segway... The mechanical buzz as it tries to pick up speed.*wwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee* LMAO


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 9, 2009)

The only reason that I have been thinking of seeing this film...is because he looks like he has chunked-up quite a bit *yummy*


I was sitting with my rather thin bf on the couch last night, and the preview for this movie came on, and I could feel my face going all red and hott...he totally figured it out. He was like, "you have the hots for him, huh?" 
And I, never one to lie, totally avoided actually answering him...instead I said "Why would you think that? He's older...and fat...and...stuff..." <--lame answer, I know. 

He goes "Yeah, but that's kinda what you're into...we can go see it if you want".

I don't think I have ever been so happy and embarrassed at the same time. 

haha.


----------



## CBV_5150 (Jan 9, 2009)

This movie looks awful! Just sayin


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 9, 2009)

CBV_5150 said:


> This movie looks awful! Just sayin






Yes...but it's a movie about a hot fatty!!!!

Plot be damned...I need to see some fat-man action on the big screen once in awhile.


----------



## viracocha (Jan 9, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> Yes...but it's a movie about a hot fatty!!!!
> 
> Plot be damned...I need to see some fat-man action on the big screen once in awhile.



Amen, sister! Unquestionably seconded.


----------



## CBV_5150 (Jan 9, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> Yes...but it's a movie about a hot fatty!!!!
> 
> Plot be damned...I need to see some fat-man action on the big screen once in awhile.



I just want a little better movie, to represent us fatties, I mean where is chris farley when you need him. RIP


----------



## toni (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't wait to see this. I LOVE KEVIN JAMES. :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 9, 2009)

toni said:


> I can't wait to see this. I LOVE KEVIN JAMES. :wubu:




I know, isn't he the cutest?


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 9, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> The only reason that I have been thinking of seeing this film...is because he looks like he has chunked-up quite a bit *yummy*
> 
> 
> I was sitting with my rather thin bf on the couch last night, and the preview for this movie came on, and I could feel my face going all red and hott...he totally figured it out. He was like, "you have the hots for him, huh?"
> ...



This really made me smile... reminded me of the days when i was so scared to let other people know i like fat people. The lame over the top stuff you say just to deter people from thinking you could ever like someone fat....ha ha. Like when people would go on like 'ugh, did you see that documentary about the 50st man last night?' and i'd be like, 'oh my god, yeah, it was so gross' but really i was at home totally getting off on it, ha ha. And my face would burn up, and i so thought, shit, people are reading my mind, quick, look away.... :blush: 

Hope you enjoy it honey <3


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jan 9, 2009)

CBV_5150 said:


> I just want a little better movie, to represent us fatties, I mean where is chris farley when you need him. RIP



I love Chris Farley...I'd have done him, totally LMAO...Chris Farley and Kevin James...I'd love to be the filling in that sammich!


----------



## Hole (Jan 9, 2009)

I love this man. Sexiest cutest thing ever. Reminds me of someone. Sigh.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 9, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> I love Chris Farley...I'd have done him, totally LMAO...Chris Farley and Kevin James...I'd love to be the filling in that sammich!



  :eat2:


----------



## Neen (Jan 9, 2009)

Mmm kevin james.. a sexy funny man. Be still my heart!:wubu:


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 10, 2009)

Check out the official Paul Blart: Mall Cop website, it's pretty funny! 

http://www.paulblartmallcop.com/

I think Kevin James would be a good actor to play Fatty Arbuckle in a bio-movie on the silent movie star. John Candy and Chris Farley would have been great candidates too if the film had been made while they were still alive.



RV :eat1: 

View attachment KevinJamesMTQ3Mg==.jpg


View attachment fattyarbuckle.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like a riot. I can't wait to see it. Plus, Kevin James is so very cuddle worthy.


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 10, 2009)

Ya there aren't a lot of great really fat actors anymore since John Candy and Chris Farley died. Kevin James is hefty but hes not as big. No one will ever replace John Candy "I have a black belt in Akido *whump whump* and the boots to match" and Chris Farley "You'll end up like me living in a van down by the river". Those two are classic. /end rant


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jan 11, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> Ya there aren't a lot of great really fat actors anymore since John Candy and Chris Farley died. Kevin James is hefty but hes not as big. No one will ever replace John Candy "I have a black belt in Akido *whump whump* and the boots to match" and Chris Farley "You'll end up like me living in a van down by the river". Those two are classic. /end rant



Yeah, but Kevin has really fluxuated. When he started on KoQ, I wouldn't really have considered him a BHM. A tad chunky, but not really big. He's gained and looks good. I think the thing about Candy and Farley was the physical comedy meshed with the humor. Kevin has that as well and die-hard fans (like me) can recite his lines by rote just like Farley and Candy fans can. And hell, Gabriel Iglesias is frickin hilarious, too. There ARE funny fat men out there in the spotlight...I think they're forgotten too often, though. The "late" greats are wonderful, but I think it's time to look to newer talents as well.


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 11, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> Yeah, but Kevin has really fluxuated. When he started on KoQ, I wouldn't really have considered him a BHM. A tad chunky, but not really big. He's gained and looks good. I think the thing about Candy and Farley was the physical comedy meshed with the humor. Kevin has that as well and die-hard fans (like me) can recite his lines by rote just like Farley and Candy fans can. And hell, Gabriel Iglesias is frickin hilarious, too. There ARE funny fat men out there in the spotlight...I think they're forgotten too often, though. The "late" greats are wonderful, but I think it's time to look to newer talents as well.



Gabriels great but he hasn't really moved onto acting yet, same thing for Ralphie May.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's another scene from the movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8nyH9zgVC8&feature=yva-video-display

RV :eat1:


----------



## toni (Jan 17, 2009)

Mall cop came out today. Saw it and loved it. Kevin James is so handsome. :smitten:

It was very funny. Loved it as I do everything he has been in. I was pleased to see the theatre was packed!!!!!! I hope it sells a lot of tickets.


So who else saw it?


----------



## MickeyFFA (Jan 17, 2009)

I saw it!! haha And I have to say I loved it too. I didn't really have high hopes for the movie (even though Kevin James is so damn funny) but it actually turned out to be something worth going to see. There was quite a lot of slapstick humor and a few too many wieght related jokes. I mean come on, how many times can you call the guy fat and the simple minded masses will still laugh? Even my friend turned to me at one point and said "enough already".

But, other than that I have no complaints. It's your typical underdog saves the day kind of movie that will probably give you the warm and fuzzies inside. At the end (my thearter was packed too) the entire audience was clapping for Paul Blart. I expected Kevin James to make the movie hysterical, but I didn't expect other people to fall in love with his character the way this FFA did. 

And fall in love I did! Girls, you have to see this movie if just for the eye candy. Kevin James is so damn sexy you wouldn't believe. He has the perfectly round belly that makes me drool which they keep encased in a nice tight white button down most of the movie. Not to mention his incredibly attractive face that I think has only gotten better with age. The man is simply gorgeous. (After the movie I totally wished I had an FFA friend to talk to about this, I could go on for hours :eat2 There's one scene at the end...don't wanna ruin it for anyone but if you saw it you know what I mean...and wow! So needless to say, I felt it was 9 bucks well spent.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 17, 2009)

He seems kind of a watered down "Mall Ninja", but it's probably written to fit his personality better.

http://lonelymachines.org/mall-ninjas/ 

Yes, I was there on that site when the legendary Mall Ninja was born.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

I took my younger brothers to see it. It's a great movie, not only is it humorous to the adult crowd, but its PG so it was cool to take my 7 and 9 year old brothers to it


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 19, 2009)

The 'Paul Blart' movie was number one in the box office this weekend. Will definitely see the movie soon. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...tcom_king_rules_box_office_with_mall_c-1.html

RV :eat1:


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 23, 2009)

I saw the Paul Blart movie today with PlumpLin and we both thought it was a fun comedy. It was full of the kind of slapstick that was mindful of the Three Stooges. There's no cursing in it and the violence is cartoony in a way similar to the Stooges, sort of like a kid friendly version of 'Die Hard'. Kevin James does a great job as Paul Blart, making him a very loveable character.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 23, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Segways make me laugh so hard.
> 
> A few months ago I was pulling into school, and one of the campus cops was all decked out in uniform and riding up the 7 floor garage in a segway. What was awful, was that I was right behind him in my car, and I had to follow him up 5 floors. I was almost peeing my pants I was laughing so hard the whole time.
> 
> ...



Tailgating a Segway makes the use of one of these mandatory.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Tailgating a Segway makes the use of one of these mandatory.


 

check out my signature


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 23, 2009)

I saw the movie and thought it was pretty funny. Also, I'm not much of a FFA but I do love me some Kevin James. :]


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 25, 2009)

'Paul Blart: Mall Cop' is number one for the second week in a row at the box office. 

RV :eat1:

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.ap.org/paul-blart-mall-cop-grabs-top-box-office-spot-ap


----------



## toni (Jan 26, 2009)

That is fantastic news. I hope that means we will be seeing more of Kevin James in the future. :wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

I finally saw it last night... My gosh Kevin is ADORABLE! That extra bulk is yummy :eat2: :eat2: 

Great movie also, made me laugh


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 26, 2009)

looks kinda funny,I'll wait for dvd


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 1, 2009)

'Paul Blart: Mall Cop' dropped to number 2 at the box office this weekend, but over it's 3 week run it grossed $83 million dollars. 

Not bad, maybe a sequel in the future? 

RV :eat1:


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

RVGleason said:


> 'Paul Blart: Mall Cop' dropped to number 2 at the box office this weekend, but over it's 3 week run it grossed $83 million dollars.
> 
> Not bad, maybe a sequel in the future?
> 
> RV :eat1:



We can hope!!!  :eat2:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 9, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> Yes...but it's a movie about a hot fatty!!!!
> 
> Plot be damned...I need to see some fat-man action on the big screen once in awhile.



You should watch, "I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry"...

there's a shower scene where some Kevin James skin is shown. Sadly, there's no bootay. But there is hairy chest.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 11, 2009)

PrettyKitty said:


> You should watch, "I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry"...
> 
> there's a shower scene where some Kevin James skin is shown. Sadly, there's no bootay. But there is hairy chest.



Oh yesh that scene was drool-worthy... totally! :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## dustin946 (Feb 12, 2009)

I worked a mall job for this movie...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 14, 2009)

My boo and I saw it for our 2 year anniversary.
=]
:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------

